# Chili Cookoff



## meateater (May 14, 2010)

Chili # 1 Eddie's Maniac Monster Chili... 
Judge # 1 -- A little too heavy on the tomato. Amusing kick. 
Judge # 2 -- Nice, smooth tomato flavor. Very mild. 
Judge # 3 -- What the hell is this stuff?! You could remove dried paint from your driveway. Took me two beers to put out the flames. I hope that's the worst one. These Texans are crazy! 

Chili # 2 Austin's Afterburner Chili... 
Judge # 1 -- Smoky, with a hint of pork. Slight jalapeno tang. 
Judge # 2 -- Exciting BBQ flavor; needs more peppers to be taken seriously. 
Judge # 3 -- Keep this out of the reach of children. I'm not sure what I’m supposed to taste besides pain. I had to wave off two people who wanted to give me the Heimlich maneuver. They had to rush in more beer when they saw the look on my face. 

Chili # 3 Ronny's Famous Burn Down the Barn Chili... 
Judge # 1 -- Excellent firehouse chili. Great kick. Needs more beans. 
Judge # 2 -- A beanless chili, a bit salty, good use of peppers. 
Judge # 3 -- Call the EPA. I've located a uranium spill. My nose feels like I have been snorting Drano. Everyone knows the routine by now. Get me more beer before I ignite. The Barmaid pounded me on the back, now my backbone is in the front part of my chest. I'm getting pie-eyed from all of the beer... 

Chili # 4 Dave's Black Magic... 
Judge # 1 -- Black bean chili with almost no spice. Disappointing. 
Judge # 2 -- Hint of lime in the black beans. Good side dish for fish, or other mild foods; not much of a chili. 
Judge # 3 -- I felt something scraping across my tongue, but was unable to taste it. Sally, the barmaid, was standing behind me with fresh refills. That 300-lb. woman is starting to look HOT...just like this nuclear waste I'm eating! 

Chili # 5 Lisa's Legal Lip Remover... 
Judge # 1 -- Meaty, strong chili. Cayenne peppers freshly ground, adding considerable kick. Very impressive. Judge # 2 -- Chili using shredded beef, could use more tomato. Must admit the cayenne peppers make a strong statement. 
Judge # 3 -- My ears are ringing, sweat is pouring off my forehead, and I can no longer focus my eyes. I farted and four people behind me passed out. The contestant seemed offended when I told her that her chili had given me brain damage. Sally saved my tongue from bleeding by pouring beer directly on it from the pitcher. I wonder if I'm burning my lips off. It really ticks me off that the other judges asked me to stop screaming. Screw those rednecks.

Chili # 6 Pam's Very Vegetarian Variety... 
Judge # 1 -- Thin, yet bold vegetarian variety chili. Good balance of spices and peppers. 
Judge # 2 -- The best yet. Aggressive use of peppers, onions, and garlic. Superb. 
Judge # 3 -- My intestines are now a straight pipe filled with gaseous, sulphuric flames. I pooped on myself when I farted and I'm worried it will eat through the chair! No one seems inclined to stand behind me anymore. I need to wipe my butt with a snow cone. 

Chili # 7 Carla's Screaming Sensation Chili... 
Judge # 1 -- A mediocre chili with too much reliance on canned peppers. 
Judge # 2 -- Ho-hum; tastes as if the chef literally threw in a can of chili peppers at the last moment. **I should take note that I am worried about Judge # 3. He appears to be in a bit of distress, as he is cursing uncontrollably. 
Judge # 3 -- You could put a grenade in my mouth, pull the pin, and I wouldn’t feel a thing. I've lost sight in one eye, and the world sounds like it is made of rushing water. My shirt is covered with chili, which slid unnoticed out of my mouth. My pants are full of a lava like substance to match my shirt. At least during the autopsy, they'll know what killed me. I've decided to stop breathing; it's too painful. Screw it; I'm not getting any oxygen anyway. If I need air, I'll just suck it in through the 4-inch hole in my stomach. 

Chili # 8 Karen's Toenail Curling Chili... 
Judge # 1 -- The perfect ending, this is a nice blend chili. Not too bold, but spicy enough to declare its existence. 
Judge # 2 -- This final entry is a good, balanced chili. Neither mild, nor hot. Sorry to see that most of it was lost when Judge # 3 farted, passed out, fell over, and pulled the chili pot down on top of himself. Not sure if he's going to make it. Poor fella, was last seen being loaded into an ambulance while screaming wild obsenities.


----------



## jamminjimi (May 14, 2010)

FUnnnnnnnnnyyyyyy!!!!! LMAO


----------



## richoso1 (May 14, 2010)

Judge #3 should think about teaming up with Larry the Cable Guy...


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 14, 2010)

brought tears to our eyes.  To quote Donkey in Shrek: "I can't breathe, I can't breathe!"


----------

